# موقع لتعليم 9 لغات



## ipraheem makram (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مواقع فية 9 لغات مختلفة مع الشرح صوت وصورة
www.languageguide.org


----------



## MODY2008 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم 9 لغات*

ألف شكر لك يا عزيزي ،   الموقع بالفعل يقوم بتعليم أهم اللغات الحية و من بينها الغة العربية . أنا عرفت ذلك بعد قراءة مشاركتك ، أكرر شكري لك ، واضح إنك مثقف جدا و من المهتمين باللغات أدعو لك بالنجاح علي الدوام


----------



## GamiL (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم 9 لغات*

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه الهدية التي كنت فعلا محتاج اليها


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم 9 لغات*

شكرررررررررررررا وربي يحفظنا


----------



## friendlove (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم 9 لغات*

*موقع حلو خالص يا ابراهيم وربنا يعوضك خير ويباركك*​


----------



## vena21 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم 9 لغات*

:ura1: thank you very much


----------



## No2No2 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم 9 لغات*

_*شكرا على الموقع الجامد بجد coooooooooooooooool
thanks alot*_​


----------



## friendlove (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم 9 لغات*

*موقع جمييييييييييييييييييل ربنا يبارك خدمتك بس منتظرين منك الكتييييير والكتيييييير يا ابراهيم*​


----------



## ipraheem makram (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم 9 لغات*

*انا متشكر جدآ على الردود الجميلة *​*مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم 9 لغات*

ميرسى جدآ جدآ

موقع جميل خالص 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## +مادونا+ (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موقع لتعليم 9 لغات*

وااااااو بجد تسلم يدك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

